# A strange tradition we have. Persian people.



## alexandergre (Aug 5, 2009)

Im Iranian and we have a tradition in iran(Persian people. Afghanistan&Tajikistan too) which is: When a cat comes to your house or breeds in your house something very bad or very good will happen to the people who live in that house. 

however believe it or not I find this quite true. It´s just a little bit scary. 
We had our first cat in Iran for about six years back. She got pregnant and got four little kitties. a month later we moved to Germany for living. 

After a year we got a cat. She got pregnant 4 little kitties again. 
unfortunately this time something very bad happened but a good thing too. My mom and dad divorced. Then me and my youger brother and my mom, we moved to Sweden. 

Now I have got a little kitten, 4 months old. Yesternight my brother just said: "I wonder what will happen to us now that we have a cat?" 

oh gosh, I hope something good happens to us. 
Since you all love cats I just wanted to share it with you about this tradition.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it's good, too.

But get this one fixed and don't take any more chances! 8O


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. Wishing good luck to you and your little kitten  

seashell


----------

